# freeing-up tc3 diffs



## B Capo (Dec 17, 2003)

I have heard a few people say that the did something to their tc3 diff cases to make them run more freely (if thats a word). I spun the wheels on a tc3 that was for sale at a lhs that had this done and it spun for a good 3-4 seconds before friction finaly stopped them. If anyone has any info I would appreciate it.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

either you can :
1. Buy that TC3

2. groove out the bearing cup very lightly, even if you do that, you'll need ceramic bearings and rubber tires to make it free spin for that long.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

if you just buy a set of new diff cases they have been redone you need to very very little work to them and you'll spin for 10 sec.

all I did to mine is trimmed where the diff bearings (big) go if you put a bearing in the case look at it it gets pinched up top because the groove is u shaped just trim it alittle till the bearing when pressed it falls out when you flip the case over


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

another thing that helped on mine. Is dont over tighten the screws holding down the case that will cause the top of the case to rub the gears, just back them all off like 1/th of a thread


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

You can also shim them so the pinion doesn't run so deep in the ring gear this helps alot.The biggest is the new cases are the NTC3 much better.


----------



## B Capo (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## deadman (Jun 1, 2004)

i took the seal off the bearings and got rid off the shims and that helped .


----------

